
Trump administration plan on energy independence - dedsm
https://www.greatagain.gov/policy/energy-independence.html
======
piotrjurkiewicz
I hope Europe will follow the same route after getting rid of Merkel. It's
high time to start fighting with real pollutants instead CO2.

